# L3 ghost mantid care



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 23, 2007)

i have 4 of these comming soon and i have a few questions i couldnt find the answers to..... what is the best way to heat them heating pad or heat lamp? how long do they usually live? what should i feed them at this size? how hard are they to care for compared to chinese mantids and carolina mantids?

Thanks


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 23, 2007)

this is what i plan to house them in until they get older(they wont be stacked on top of each other). does anyone see anything wrong with it or does it need some improvement?


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2007)

Thats what I house most of my mantids in. It will be fine. You don't need a heat pad or lamp unless your room is cold. I do fine with just room temperature.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 27, 2007)

i had a chinese ooth hatch today think the ghost mantids could eat some or is it risky?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2007)

> i had a chinese ooth hatch today think the ghost mantids could eat some or is it risky?


If the ghosts are bigger then yeah. I've used mantid nymphs for food.


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 27, 2007)

How humid should a ghost's enclosure be? Those deli cups look like they have condensation forming on the side (unless they were recently sprayed). I haven't kept ghosts, but might that be a little too humid? To decrease humidity, you can just add ventilation.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 28, 2007)

i had just sprayed the container before the photo


----------

